# hella vacuum pump info



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> I am considering a Hella vacuum pump... they're supposed to be quiet, etc. A little research shows there are 3 basic sizes; the up-28, up-30, up-32. The 30/32 are recommended for standalone braking systems, the up28 may not be quite enough volume/speed for recovery in an all electric situation.
> 
> I am wondering if anybody has used either/both of the up-30/32 ?
> 
> ...



I believe (though not scientifically confirmed) that the vacuum pumps used in VW Passats and Audi A4/A6 are the same as the hella. THey look identical. I got one from an Audi A4. 

I have tested operation of the pump with the pump in every position.....vertical, horizontal, upside down, etc. Worked like a charm every time.

Have not yet seen any 'proof' that these are the same as the hellas, but they are quiet, powerful and reliable enough for VW/AUDI. 

Mine is mounted inside a thick plastic electrical box to quiet it even further (thanks JackBauer/Damien for your guidance).

Eric


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

did some poking around in the last couple minutes.... the up28 model Hella is used in LOTS of cars. volvos, vw, audi. used eBay run around $150. I think I would search around for the up30 series though.... much better specs.


----------

